# Echolot mit Side-Imaging



## schmitzi (6. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich wollte mich mal darüber erkundigen, was sich am Echolotmarkt so getan hat. Vor langer Zeit habe ich mich mal mit Thema Side-Imaging befasst. Dabei ist mir das Humminbird 798 aufgefallen. Aber das sollte damals noch ca. 1400 € kosten. Der Preis hat sich kaum verändert wie mir aufgefallen ist. 

Gibt es mittlerweile vergleichbare "bezahlbare" Geräte, die in Frage kommen würden? Mein "Hausgewässer" ist die Ems, 1-9 Meter tief und gelegendlich bin ich in Holland auf der Ijssel und den Holländischen Seen. 

Auf GPS lege ich keinen Wert, nur auf eine schöne Darstellung durch Side-Imaging.

Weiß jemand was zu dem Thema?


----------



## TeamRoutine (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Echolot mit Side-Imaging*

Hallo, das Down Imaging (Humminbird 788) bekommst du für 1159€. Oder brauchst du unbedingt das Side Imaging? Das kostet natürlich.


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Echolot mit Side-Imaging*

Was erwartest du von dem System?


----------



## schmitzi (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Echolot mit Side-Imaging*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Was erwartest du von dem System?


 
In erster Linie eine möglichst fotorealistische Bilddarstellung. Nicht nur die Darstellung von Fischen, sondern auch die von Bäumen und Gegenständen.


----------



## schmitzi (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Echolot mit Side-Imaging*

Ja, momentan liebäugel ich mit einem Humminbird aus der 800er Serie. Dann muss mal halt mal tiefer in die Tasche greifen...


----------



## onyx134 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Echolot mit Side-Imaging*



divefreak schrieb:


> Dann ist ein HDS Gen 2 + Structure Scan das richtige...
> 
> Und es bleibt bezahlbar#6



Was is denn für dich bezahlbar?! Ist doch schweineteuer!!!


----------



## Pernod (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Echolot mit Side-Imaging*



divefreak schrieb:


> Dann ist ein HDS Gen 2 + Structure Scan das richtige...


 

Warum muss es ein Generation 2 sein? Was ist denn explizit zu den Gen. 1 Geräten verbessert worden?


----------



## jongens (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Echolot mit Side-Imaging*

Die Gen 2 sollen schneller vom " Prozessor" sein und du kannst mit dem Structure Map(neu)  die Bilder vom StructureScan in die GPS-Karte projektieren sichtbar auf dem Echolot-Bildschirm. Vom Preis sollen sie auch gleich bleiben wie die erste Genertion.


----------



## Pernod (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Echolot mit Side-Imaging*

Moin Männers.

Woran erkennt man denn , dass es ein HDS-5 Gen. 2 ist? Wurde das irgendwo gelabelt,bzw. steht das im Menü?


----------



## jongens (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Echolot mit Side-Imaging*



Pernod schrieb:


> Moin Männers.
> 
> Woran erkennt man denn , dass es ein HDS-5 Gen. 2 ist? Wurde das irgendwo gelabelt,bzw. steht das im Menü?



Das erkennst du nur wenn du eins kaufst und wenn dann dieses Gerät StruktureMap verarbeiten kann. Das heißt du kannst mit den Gen2 Geräten deine StructureScan Bilder auf die GPS-Karte blenden, im Display vom Gerät. Das es auf dem Gerät draufsteht glaub ich nicht, ist auch nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Pernod (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Echolot mit Side-Imaging*

Danke.#6


----------



## onyx134 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Echolot mit Side-Imaging*

Ich finde die Geräte von Geonav um einiges besser.
Und wenn du schon das Geld investieren willst, solltest du dir die wenigstens vorher auch anschauen.
http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Echolote-Navigation/EcholoteFishfinder/Geonav---495_1_561.html


----------



## Pernod (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Echolot mit Side-Imaging*

Darf man fragen,wo du bestellt hast? Oder bist du Händler?


----------

